# Game proposal: exchanging rolls of film



## Angexmoreno (Jan 23, 2020)

I am looking for people that would be interested in exchanging undeveloped rolls of film to then process them and maybe make 1 or 2 prints of your favourite images in the roll whilst seeing what someone else would do with your images. 

The whole idea is that you would develop this film without knowing what you are going to get or anything really about  the photographer.


----------

